
The first “social network” of brains lets three people transmit thoughts - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612212/the-first-social-network-of-brains-lets-three-people-transmit-thoughts-to-each-others-heads/
======
ggm
20 questions game: So yes-or-no binary signal of state.

and the sentence _proof of concept_

